# A great breakfast



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So today I decided to torch one of The Montecristo Rooms house blend cigars. These are some really nice cigars not very strong but some nice flavor to them. They have this underlying sweetness to them that I really enjoy they are great for the morning with some coffee or in my case iced coffee. He also has a stronger version of these that I still have not smoked yet but will soon.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

looks very nice...love those house blends!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Have I mentioned this already...Starbucks is my pairing drink of choice! I guess are tastes are more similar than I realized.

PS - My drink is typically an Iced Quad Venti Breve Vanilla Latte!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a nice cigar Jitzy, thanks for the pics


----------



## wrchap (May 29, 2008)

Looks like you're having a good day!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Jitzy livin large


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Starbucks mhmm Starbuuucksss


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Joe you are living the dream bro,nice pictures,so whats for lunch now???


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Your breakfast looks a whole lot better than my bowl of cereal.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweet looking pics!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great way to start the day!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

It does look tasty!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

those house brands were yummy:dribble:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks nice!


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

never had those... looks good... this is often a normal start to my day as well... those who don't know this pleasure _can't_ be having a good day!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks good there


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks tasty. Thanks for sharing


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, you know, next to lunch and dinner, breakfast is the most important meal of the day.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice way to start off the day!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

i LIKE THOSE


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

At least the day had a good start. Hows about the rest?


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

SVB said:


> Have I mentioned this already...Starbucks is my pairing drink of choice! I guess are tastes are more similar than I realized.
> 
> PS - My drink is typically an Iced Quad Venti Breve Vanilla Latte!


The day I walk into a starbucks and over pay for a cup of coffee that is 10,000 times better at dunking donuts and have to say something other then a light and sweet with half and half is the day I will snap...

iced quad vente breve get da **** out of here... starbucks needs to die. 5.00+ for a cup of coffee get real!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

nyisles said:


> The day I walk into a starbucks and over pay for a cup of coffee that is 10,000 times better at dunking donuts and have to say something other then a light and sweet with half and half is the day I will snap...
> 
> iced quad vente breve get da **** out of here... starbucks needs to die. 5.00+ for a cup of coffee get reat!


actually a venti iced coffee from starbucks and a large iced coffe from dunkin doughnuts are close to the same price and I love both I don't get the specialty drinks from either of them but even those are both insanely priced in both DD and starbucks, hell go to a deli and get a large coffe in the city and its a $1.00 and not even as big as a large in either DD or SB


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh and if you look really closely at the cup in this pick you will actually see its a reusable cup made of hard plastic with a screw on top


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

your right, deli coffee for a 1.00 is still the best.. i get mine every morning from the same place and don't even have to ask for it.. i walk in, he begins to pour....

however on the road, i defer to DD....


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

The coffee and the stog look great. We have a coffee shop here on the FOB called GreenBeans... Like a Starbucks almost. Their white chocolate mochas go great with a nice smoke. Enjoy and thanks for making me want to walk down for a coffee at 4 in the morning jits... take care


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

now all u need is some eggs and bacon with that


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

JITZ, your photog skills are off the hook!


----------

